# Cherry MX Switch-Modifikationen



## 4LI4Z (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Thread soll dazu da sein, ein paar beliebte Modifikationen, die man an einem MX-Switch vornehmen kann, vorzustellen.

*1. Austauschen von Sprungfedern
2. Schmieren
3. Stickern
*

*1. Austauschen von Sprungfedern:
*
Eine sehr beliebte und effektive Methode einen Switch zu ändern ist diese, die Sprungfedern, die sogenannten "springs" auszutauschen.
Dadurch, dass die Slider (Stems genannt) das Verhalten eines Switches bestimmen, kann man dadurch die Kraft, die benötigt wird, um einen Switch zu drücken, verändern.

Die Klassiker hierbei wären:

Ergo-Clear:
Der Slider eines MX-Clear Switches wird mit einer leichteren Sprungfeder, zum Beispiel der eines Brown, Blue oder Red Switches ausgetauscht. Dadurch wird die benötigte Kraft heruntergesetzt und der taktile Bump verstärkt.
Dieser Switch ähnelt dann am ehesten einem MX-Brown mit einem viel eher spürbarem Feedback. Allerdings kann es bei diesem Switch Probleme geben, da es durch den Slider eines Clear-Switches einen höheren Widerstand gibt, als zum Beispiel bei einem MX-Brown Switch.  So kann es bei schwereren Tasten, wie zum Beispiel einer Cherry 7x Leertaste dazu kommen, dass die Taste unten stecken bleibt oder nicht flüssig resettet und nach oben kommt. Um dies zu verhindern, kamen Leute in den koreanischen Foren otd.kr und kbdmania.net auf die Idee, Custom-Springs herzustellen, nämlich 45g, 52g, 55g, 62g und 65g Springs (auch Supergo-Clears genannt). Diese erlaubten nun ganz neue Möglichkeiten, Springs und Stems also die Sliders zu kombinieren.
Später werde ich noch zeigen, wie man einen Ergo-Clear Switch zusammenschustert. 

Ghetto-Red:
Vor einiger zeit war es noch nicht so einfach, an Tastaturen mit MX-Reds zu kommen. Um trotzdem dieses damals hoch angepriesene "Cloud of Boobs"-Gefühl eines MX Reds zu bekommen, nahm man einen MX-Black Switch und setzte in ihn die Springs eines MX-Blue oder Brown Swichtes ein.

Ghetto-Green:
Dieser Switch benutzt die Stems von MX-Blue Switches und die Springs von MX-Blacks oder MX-Clears ( noch eine Spur härter), um einen MX Green-ähnliches Gefühl zu erhalten.

Panda-Clears:
Benutzt die Springs eines Black Switches und die Stems von Clear Switches. War eine Zeit lang beliebt, ist heute aber selten zu sehen. Liegt vom Gefühl zwischen Ergos und normalen Clears.

62g Blacks:
Sehr beliebter Switch, auf vielen Koreanischen Custom-Boards zu sehen. Dieser Switch benutzt koreanische 62g Springs und Black Stems, erzeugt ein sehr schönes lineares Gefühl. Leichter als Standard-Blacks, aber "smoother", was wohl an der Länge der Feder liegt.

Natürlich gibt es noch sehr viele andere Kombinationen aus Springs und Stems, diese sind aber die Beliebtesten. Was zu den Koreanischen Springs noch zu sagen ist, die Zahl steht immer für die Bottoming-Out-Force, also die Kraft die benötigt wird, um die Feder ganz runterzudrücken. Außerdem fühlen sie sich durch den längeren Federweg ein wenig  "smoother" an als normale MX-Switches. Der Haken: Sie sind außerhalb Asiens wirklich sehr schwer zu bekommen.

Beispiel Ergo-Clear-Mod:

Ich verwende für meine Ergo-Clears 55g vergoldete Koreanische Springs und Clear Switches von einer ausgeschlachteten Cherry G80.
Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass diese PCB-mounted (also an die Platine befestigt) sind, und meine Filco Plate-mounted ist. Der Unterschied ist, dass PCB-mounted Switches unten zwei Plastik-Stifte haben, um Extra-Stabilität zu gewährleisten.
Bei einem plate-mounted Board ist dies nicht von Nöten, da die Platte die Stabilität der Switches gewährleistet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um nun die Feder austauschen zu können, müssen wir erst mal den Switch öffnen. Dies geschieht, indem man in die jeweils 2 Auskerbungen hinten und vorne fährt und diese hochschiebt (oben im Foto).

Pro-Tipp: Nehmt die Spitze eines Kabelbinders und fahrt damit rein, dann nach oben schieben und leicht den Kabelbinder drehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ist der Switch offen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Betrachten wir die Bestandteile doch einmal näher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von links nach rechts: Gehäuse des Switches (housing) und unterer Teil des Gehäuses. Hier sieht man noch, dass eine Diode im Switch verbaut ist. Diese könnt ihr je nach Board meistens rausnehmen, da sie schon auf dem PCB verbaut ist. Neben dem Gehäuse liegt die Stem. Ganz rechts ist unsere alte Feder. Dieser weiße Stutzen Plastik an der Stem bestimmt übrigens, wie sich unser Switch anfühlt.

Nun machen wir den Slider noch sauber und tauschen unsere Feder aus, danach setzen wir den Switch wieder zusammen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu beachten ist, dass man auf plate-mounted Boards alle Switches ablöten und wieder auflöten muss, bei PCB-mounted Boards kann man den Switch auch ohne öffnen.
Hier gibt es allerdings auch wieder Ausnahmen, wie zum Beispiel die koreanischen Custom-Bretter. Diese haben entweder Aussparungen in der Mounting-Plate, die es ermöglichen den Switch zu öffnen, oder sie sind wie zum Beispiel die Cheat half-platemounted.

*2. Schmieren:*

Cherry MX Switches haben eine gewisse Reibung (friction), wenn man sie drückt. Diese kann man fühlen, aber auch hören, wenn man eine Taste ganz langsam drückt.
Um diese zu verringern, kann man einen Switch einfach ölen (lubing).
Allerdings sollte man jetzt nicht hergehen und mit normalem Haushaltsöl auf seine Tastatur losgehen!
Hierfür werden meist die Krytox Schmiermittel verwendet. Da die meisten Krytox Produkte in Deutschland aber nur sehr schwer zu bekommen sind und meist sehr teuer, gibt es auch Alternativen.
Generell sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass für die Slider ein Schmiermittel mit einer höheren Viskosität verwendet werde sollte und für andere Anwendungspunkte eher ein Schmiermittel mit niedriger Viskosität.
Ich persönlich habe positive Erfahrungen mit Schmiermitteln auf Silikonbasis aus dem Modellbau für Plastikteile gemacht.
Außerdem sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass das Schmiermittel sich nicht schnell verflüchtigt und keine Rückstände hinterlässt, auch können Switches mit hörbarem Feedback ihren Klick durch manche Öle verlieren.
Nett zu wissen: Auch diese Modifikation stammt soviel ich weiß von unseren Kollegen aus Korea.

Um einen Switch zu luben, muss man ihn in der Regel auch wieder öffnen und an seinen Reibungspunkten (Friction Points) schmieren. Hierbei ist darauf zu achten, dass man nicht zu dick aufträgt.
Es wurde auch schon berichtet, dass man erfolgreich geschmiert hat, indem man eine Lösung aus Alkohol und Schmiermittel über den geschlossenen Switch gekippt hat. Dadurch, dass der Alkohol sich verflüssigte, sei der Switch dann gut geschmiert gewesen. Das Ergebnis war aber anscheinend nicht so überzeugend wie das explizite Schmieren der Friction-Points. Das Thema an sich ist aber sehr weit, da es sehr viele verschiedene Gleitmittel und Kombinationen aus verschiedenen Gleitmitteln gibt.


*3. Stickern:*

Auch das Stickern ist wieder eine koreanische Modifikation. Hierbei wird in das Gehäuse eines Switches ein Papiersticker geklebt, der die Wackligkeit eines Switche reduzieren soll. Diese Wackligkeit kann man auch selber testen, indem man den Finger auf einen Switch mit Keycap legt (geht auch auf dem Keyboard) und dann nach links und rechts fährt.
Diese Modifikation ist auch auf sehr vielen Custom-Boards anzutreffen. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies aber eine eher nicht lohnende Modifikation, da der erzielte Effekt sehr gering ist. Außerdem ist es wie bei fast allen koreanischen Dingen, die Tastaturen betreffen, so, dass sie in Europa / Amerika schwer zu beziehen sind.




Ich erhebe hiermit keinen Anspruch auf die Vollständigkeit dieses Artikels, viel eher soll einfach nur ein Einblick in das, was man mit einem Switch so verbrechen kann, gewährt werden.
Falls Interesse besteht, werde ich in nächster Zeit noch kleine Artikel über Mods bei Filcos, Koreanische Customs oder Lubing schreiben.


----------



## Superwip (20. Januar 2013)

Interressant, was für einen Anfwand manche treiben (nur) um das Tippgefühl ihrer Tastatur etwas zu ändern/optimieren...

Was für einen Durchmesser haben die Cherry MX Federn eigentlich genau? Muss eine (geeignete) Feder sonst noch irgendwelche Anforderungen erfüllen?

Hast du ein Bild dieser "Sticker"? Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht viel darunter vorstellen.


Ein ordentliches Makroobjektiv wäre auch mal eine gute Investition


----------



## 4LI4Z (20. Januar 2013)

Die Feder muss einfach einen groß genugen Durchmesser haben, um über den für die Feder vorgesehenen "Knubbel" im Gehäuse zu passen.
Fest ist der Durchmesser der Federn nicht, die Federn aus den Clears haben einen Durchmesser von ~3mm, die koreanischen Federn sind etwas dünner.
Fotos von den Stickern kann ich kurz raussuchen, die kommen in ganzen Bögen.
Makroobjektiv ist schwer für ne Kompaktkamera. 

Edit: Hier auf Tastatur installiert: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oxoopLtxf20/UIhIIo6vwuI/AAAAAAAACLU/2r5gXfB2h58/s1000/102.png (das Rote)
Hier auf einem Switch: http://i.imgur.com/lnwhM.jpg

Gibt es aber in allen erdenklichen Farben und nicht nur in Rot.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2013)

Schwer zu bekommen ist das Krytox-Zeugs zum "schmieren" nicht - aber teuer ist es schon. Man bekommt es z.B. bei VW.


----------



## 4LI4Z (20. Januar 2013)

Naja, also ich wüsste nicht wo ich in Deutschland Krytox GPL-103 herkriegen würde, ich weiß aber, dass man GPL-205 in der Bucht kaufen kann.


----------



## Superwip (20. Januar 2013)

> Die Feder muss einfach einen groß genugen Durchmesser haben, um über den für die Feder vorgesehenen "Knubbel" im Gehäuse zu passen.
> Fest ist der Durchmesser der Federn nicht, die Federn aus den Clears haben einen Durchmesser von ~3mm, die koreanischen Federn sind etwas dünner.


 
Dann kann man sich ja auf die Suche nach geeigneten Federn machen, sie müssen ja nicht für Cherry MX gemacht sein, wenn sie die richtigen Abmessungen haben...



> Fotos von den Stickern kann ich kurz raussuchen, die kommen in ganzen Bögen.


 
Interressant... Das das allzu viel bringt wage ich aber ebenfalls zu bezweifeln.

Der Aufwand scheint sich aber in Grenzen zu halten; mit einem Schneidplotter und einer doppelseitig klebenden Folie lassen sie sich wohl auch recht einfach selbst herstellen.



> Schwer zu bekommen ist das Krytox-Zeugs zum "schmieren" nicht - aber teuer ist es schon. Man bekommt es z.B. bei VW.


 


> Krytox® Öle sind Perfluorpolyether die mit PTFE-Polytetra-fluorethylen, das vom Hersteller DuPont unter dem Markennamen Teflon® vertrieben wird -, zu Fetten verdickt werden. Krytox® wurde in den sechziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts von der Firma DuPont in Zusammenarbeit mit der U.S. Airforce entwickelt und wurde später von der NASA überaus erfolgreich in den Apollo-Missionen eingesetzt. Krytox® war das erste synthetische Schmiermittel, das unter Verwendung von PTFE formuliert wurde.


 
Krytox ist ein synthetisches Spezialschmiermittel das einen sehr großen thermischen Einsatzbereich hat und sich auch im Vakuum verwenden lässt. Ich denke das es in vielerlei Hinsicht völlig überqualifiziert ist, billigere Schmiermittel tun es wohl auch. Eine naheliegende Möglichkeit wäre etwa Vaseline.

Allerdings kommt man wohl mit einer sehr geringen Menge aus.

Krytox kommt übrigens nicht aus Korea sondern aus Frankreich...


----------



## 4LI4Z (20. Januar 2013)

> Dann kann man sich ja auf die Suche nach geeigneten Federn machen, sie  müssen ja nicht für Cherry MX gemacht sein, wenn sie die richtigen  Abmessungen haben...


Da hast du recht, allerdings müsste man auch Federn mit möglichst geringen Toleranzen finden.


> Krytox ist ein synthetisches Spezialschmiermittel das einen sehr großen  thermischen Einsatzbereich hat und sich auch im Vakuum verwenden lässt.  Ich denke das es in vielerlei Hinsicht völlig überqualifiziert ist,  billigere Schmiermittel tun es wohl auch. Eine naheliegende Möglichkeit  wäre etwa Vaseline.


Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, hab schon einige Schmiermittel ausprobiert, billiges Silikon- und Teflonspray, das gute alte WD40, ein paar Öle fürs Auto, das Problem das du meistens hast, ist, dass sich nach einer Weile alles verflüchtigt hat und nur noch Rückstände bleiben.



> Krytox kommt übrigens nicht aus Korea sondern aus Frankreich...


Das habe ich auch nie behauptet, allerdings waren die Koreaner soviel ich weiß die Ersten, die es auf Tastaturen angewendet haben.


----------



## Superwip (20. Januar 2013)

> Da hast du recht, allerdings müsste man auch federn mit möglichst geringen Toleranzen finden.


 
Wenn man eine sehr lange Feder hat kann man sie in passende Einzelfedern mit sehr ähnlichen Eigenschaften zerteilen.



> Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, hab schon einige Schmiermittel ausprobiert, billiges Silikon- und Teflonspray, das gute alte WD40, ein paar Öle fürs Auto, das Problem das du meistens hast, ist, dass sich nach einer Weile alles verflüchtigt hat und nur noch Rückstände bleiben.


 
Die haben auch alle einen niedrigen Siedepunkt und sind relativ flüchtig; daher sollte man eher Fette mit einer Cremigen Konsistenz (hoher Viskosität) und hohem Siedepunkt verwenden. Vaseline sollte die Anforderungen "gefühlt" recht gut erfüllen.


----------



## 4LI4Z (20. Januar 2013)

Ja wie schon im OP erwähnt, man kann hier sehr viel ausprobieren. Verschiedene Schmiermittel erzeugen auch ein anderes Gefühl. Also meine 62g Blacks kriegen auf jedenfall etwas GPL-205 ab. Meine Ergos werden auch noch geschmiert, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher mit was, entweder auch GPL-205 bzw. GPL-205 mit GPL-105 oder eben mal etwas experimtierfreudiger mit Vaseline. 
Was auch sehr gut geeignet ist, ist Tamiya Ceramic-Fett für den Modellbau, kann man auch an allen Friction Points benutzen.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Krytox kommt übrigens nicht aus Korea sondern aus Frankreich...


 
lol... wegen DuPont?  
Das ist eine US-Firma.


----------

